# Dendrocare no more



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

I just went to the Black Jungle web site to purchase Dendrocare supplement and I see they no longer carry it. Does anyone know where I can get some?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Try the Repashy supplements as a replacement particuarly the ones with the new formulations 


Ed


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm currently using Repashy ICB plus calcium along with Repcal D3, Herptive and Dendrocare in rotation.


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

I read about dendrocare about a year ago. Purchased it after googling dendrocare for sale. It came from a british site and cost $5.00 for mailing cost. Cannot for the life of me remember the companies name, but there are a couple of legit British sites out there. I will try to find out who sold it to me.

Very good product...no sls now.

Marc


----------



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

Dendrocare Vitamin & Mineral Supplement: Dart Frog Shop


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

chadbandman said:


> Dendrocare Vitamin & Mineral Supplement: Dart Frog Shop


Attention! This website is no longer active. Please visit our current website & online catalog by clicking on any of the links above!

Thanks for trying though.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Any other leads as to where one can obtain this stuff? Any one know about the nekton stuff that blackjungle seems to have replaced the dendrocare with?


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> Any other leads as to where one can obtain this stuff?


Black Jungle is the only authorized dealer in the USA for dendrocare, so if they are out, your only option is someone internationally (like the link above).


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

MD_Frogger said:


> Any other leads as to where one can obtain this stuff? Any one know about the nekton stuff that blackjungle seems to have replaced the dendrocare with?


I do know some people who use Nekton with success but in the far past there were problems when the reported analysis was compared to the actual contents of the containers. If you use it in addition to several other supplements it should be fine and make sure that the containers come from different batches as this appears to be the problem. 


Ed


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Josh Ed,

I used dendrocare as a stand alone vitamin supplement and it has worked phenomenally with all my frogs. Can you guys recommend another vitamin supplement that could deliver the quality of health that dendrocare delivered to my frogs? I know you carry Repashy products Josh, but are they comparable in quality to dendrocare? Or would I have to rotate numerous others to get the same effect?


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

MD_Frogger said:


> Josh Ed,
> 
> I used dendrocare as a stand alone vitamin supplement and it has worked phenomenally with all my frogs. Can you guys recommend another vitamin supplement that could deliver the quality of health that dendrocare delivered to my frogs? I know you carry Repashy products Josh, but are they comparable in quality to dendrocare? Or would I have to rotate numerous others to get the same effect?


There's a REALLY good thread on this from not all that long ago. The maker of the Repashy supplements even got in on the thread. Well worth searching for and reading.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Here is a great thread to look at: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/44182-repashy-supplements.html


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Having used both Dendrocare and Repashy, I would say they're comparable to each other. Repashy adds probiotics and other nutrients as well. I'd give both products "5 stars".


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Well I got the calcium plus icb and it smells like banana powder! The finer powder coats the flies very well but I see some of the ingredients are not as fine as the others and remain in the bottom of the dusting cup. I hope this stuff works well.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

MD_Frogger said:


> Well I got the calcium plus icb and it smells like banana powder! The finer powder coats the flies very well but I see some of the ingredients are not as fine as the others and remain in the bottom of the dusting cup. I hope this stuff works well.


Before I add flies, I kinda 'knock' the dust around in the cup a bit to break up the clumps. Hold your breath---it sends up a dust storm...


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

I am not talking about clumps...the large pieces are individual grains roughly the size of the ff heads that don't stick. But it really is amazing how the finer particles adhere to the flies!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I usually grind any supplements that have larger grains in a morter and pestle before I use it. 

Ed


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Ed said:


> I usually grind any supplements that have larger grains in a morter and pestle before I use it.
> 
> Ed


Same here. It helps with it sticking.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

How much supplement would you guys say is "lost" after you grind it in the mortar and pestle? Maybe Richard or Mike can chime in on this thread and give everyone an update as to whether or not they will start carrying dendrocare again.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I use a glass morter and pestle and there is very little lost in the process. It results in a very even fine particle size. 

Ed


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Dendrocare is back folks!!! 

Dendrocare Vitamin & Mineral Supplement: Black Jungle Terrarium Supply


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

It the product really that good? For the price I see other supplements that are good. I remember frognet discussion about seizers in frogs and this product.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It is one of the few on the market that contain a source of vitamin A as retinol. With respect to the issue with seizures as discussed on frognet, as with other complete supplements, degredation of the fat soluble vitamins occurs over time and the rate of degredation can be increased by how the materials are handled in transit.. for example, if the box sits on a hot tarmac in hot weather or is kept in a warm humid frog room, then the rate of degredation increases and the ratio of A to D3 ends up further skewed resulting in seizures. This is a risk with any complete multisupplement. 
I've used it as part of a rotation for several years with out any of the reported issues... 

Ed


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Not so eloquently put as Ed, but I have not experienced any "seizure" activity from any of my frogs from it, they are all healthy and active, and SLS rate has been minimized.


----------

